# RIP Cheyanne....my first beautiful horse



## Oldhorselady

Undeniable bond we had taking the horse journey together. Always my #1 girl.

Mamma


----------



## Silent one

I am sorry for your loss. Looks like you had a wonderful loving friendship there.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was so pretty. I too have a Cheyenne that is very dear to me.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

that is so hard, best to you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse

I'm so sorry for your loss. My big boy is getting old now and his time is coming... I feel your pain, and I wish you peace.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Me and Smiling Horse said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My big boy is getting old now and his time is coming... I feel your pain, and I wish you peace.


I msut say....even being prepared, it was one of the hardest things I had to do in my life. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry you lost your buddy-she was a beautiful mare & I can see she made you happy. Remember the best times.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

May this beautiful horse rest in peace.


----------



## redwing57

Sorry for your loss she is a gorgeous horse and it looks like you guys had a genuine bond.


----------



## Oldhorselady

It seems unfair, but they too, get old. I miss her so much already.


----------



## redwing57

Oldhorselady said:


> It seems unfair, but they too, get old. I miss her so much already.


i Cant say that i know what your feeling but just thinking of losing my girls saddens me and knowing that in the future i will have to eventually put down/lose one of my babies makes me want to spend every minute with them. im just glad that we get the time we do with the horse are truly meant to be yours


----------



## Oldhorselady

I miss you Cheyanne


----------



## eclipseranch

awe I feel privileged just to see the precious pics. Bless you during this time!


----------



## Oldhorselady

My beautiful bracelet made by Petra out of Cheyanne's tail....










Thank you Petra!
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/groups/269058696532426/


----------



## Customcanines

Gorgeous bracelet - what a wonderful way to remember your baby


----------



## WickedNag

I love Petra's stuff. I was in KS visiting with a mutual friend but didn't get to meet her. I do have one of her bracelets and we are sending hair off my daughter's old mare to her for a key chain. Beautiful work with the best prices!


----------



## Cheydako

Oh no! I understand how you feel, my mare (whose name happened to be Cheyanne too) died of colic 3 years ago. It still hurts me and I think about her every day. Sorry for your loss. 

This was my Cheyanne.


----------



## tinyliny

That top picture is just precious. Sorry it had an end, but I bet the journey was wonderful.


----------



## WickedNag

Such a sad loss... forgot to say that in my post. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Oldhorselady

WickedNag said:


> Such a sad loss... forgot to say that in my post. My thoughts are with you!


Thank you so much. Words do not express my sorrow. I have two wonderful horses now and they are joys. I think the relationship was so special with Cheyanne though because she was such a nervous wreck type horse that let me, and nobody else into her heart. We had a trust that was so mutual, and meant so much because she trusted nobody else. Needless to say, she didn't have too many people or even horses that liked her because of her attitude....but with me she was absolutely perfect.


----------



## WickedNag

Sounds like you had a very special relationship....again, I am so sorry. May you find memories help ease the pain and let yourself grieve.


----------

